# is 40k White Male Dominated?



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

just wondering, i know race is a touchy subject.. but i was just wondering, would you agree that 40k is a white male dominated game.....? or is that a myth?


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

last time i saw this question come, do you mean in the fluff or as in mainly white males play?

in fluff its mainly just because of that's how we painted them, as for real life im not honestly sure i don't think it really matters


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

It probably is.
It is in my experience. I have seen very few non-pasty types playing it.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

chromedog said:


> It probably is.
> It is in my experience. I have seen very few non-pasty types playing it.


i rarely see white women play it...

i usually see white males plays probably in the 18-26 bracket,, young white males thats all i ever see, with the token black, asian, woman


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

Kale Hellas said:


> last time i saw this question come, do you mean in the fluff or as in mainly white males play?
> 
> in fluff its mainly just because of that's how we painted them, as for real life im not honestly sure i don't think it really matters


well fluff... alot of the characters, humans that is are white..

the emperor is described as being pale (WHITE)

most of the primarchs are white (besides khan, vulkan and a few other)

most space marines are white...


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes.

I already said yes what more do you want?!?


----------



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

all of my gaming club friends are white males BUT we do have the white/mexican guy.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

That's almost like asking if Ballet is female dominated.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, mainly due to wider demographic and societal issues. 

40k is an expensive hobby and it's a fact that Caucasian families in Western nations are on average wealthier than non white families. As such it's going to be these people who are able to afford the luxury of 40k. 

I have also seen a fair few Asian hobbyists but never a ***** (as an aside is 'black' or ***** the correct terminology?)


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> That's almost like asking if Ballet is female dominated.



True.

It's often seen as something guys do, I'd bet a lot of girls that are interested in this thing would see the overwhelming number of dudes in there and be turned away because they don't want to deal with a sausage-fest on a regular basis. At least, that's what I think.


----------



## CraftworldSurathin (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, my local club consists of 6-9 (depending on the night) white males aged 16-28, one white female and one black female. And I think we're pretty diverse. I don't think it's a secret that Warhammer, MtG, and most 'nerdy' things are dominated by young/middle aged white guys.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yes it is but thats hardly surprising, its played in white dominated countries by people who would fall into the high working class/lower middle class brackets with disposable income and enough free time to spend on it.Pushing little men around a board and rolling dice isnt gonna be high on the list of priorities if you live in a developing nation.
that said i do get the occasional order from places you wouldnt expect to find a gamer which is always nice,its also nice to read a very obviously none "english" name on a UK order as it shows that the hobby is breaking into other cultures in the UK at least, i think a fair amount of non UK players pick up the game while studying here in the UK or US/Europe and take it back with them once they finish studying.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Why is this game primarily played by men? It's an action game about war.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

i got a couple of black, and some turkish kids in my area playin both MTG and Warhammer 
and we got some married couples that are playin warhammer together too.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

It definitely is here. We have an Asian guy and a Black guy in our club. No girls.

Although I did play a stripper in a tournament once...very odd.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

"...Although I did play a stripper in a tournament once..."

STRIP 40K? BRILLIANT!

How did it work out? An item of clothing per kill point?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Eleven said:


> Why is this game primarily played by men? It's an action game about war.


well mainly because warfare tends to be attractive to men, we may live in countries with equal rights but gender dominated pass times are still very apparent, get yourself down to your local needlecraft club and count the men.
look at our toys growing up, action figures that generally. fight(pokemon,starwars,transformers,gi joe/action man) and for girls dolls with a fashion/art/homemaking/childcare theme.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

yes.
hard to find enough to fill up 10 chars


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Not trying to sound racist or anything, but I find it funny no one thought to point out that this game was made back when the caucasian male dominated the society. Being a student of history i went back and looked all the way at GW's origins. This game franchise was created and designed during a very turmolic period in the world. With the civil rights movement ending society was changing in every country around the world.

On top of that I should point out that most Science Fiction is white guys. You look at fantasy and they come in all shapes, sizes, and colors. But in Sci-Fi they stick purely with white guys. Why this is..................is your guess folks? But just pointing out that most of the major Sci-Fi brands(i.e Warhammer 40k, Star Wars, Star Trek, Gundam, Super Heroes like Batman and Superman, Starship Troopers) mainly have white guys. I suppose that because the Western culture is based on american culture and white males are the dominant gene in the society. But thats changing as we see today. Interesting question though.

Eleven I would like to point out to you that you are among an elite group of gamers in this world. The reason 40k isn't played by alot of people is mainly due to the fact it costs money and takes time. most people in todays society don't have the patience to wait around for the other guy to do something, or don't want to apply themsleves to learning the rules. They'd rather buy themselves a video game and play that because it brings them immediate stimulation. Trust me my friend, your are among the few


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I do find the gaming aspect of the hobby to consist of large amounts of Caucasian males. Generally I find the various gaming related forums to be populated by large, green/grey skinned beasts that live under bridges and traditionally eat goats.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Every starwars had more than one skin tone in it if i remember correctly, MiB (In fact any Will Smith Film, Transformers, Matrix, i think i could go on bu heh what would the point be?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Based on various compilations of great looking conversions/painting and the list of GW stores it appears to have a presence in Japan.

I think B&K has the root of it by linking playing to disposable income. GW playing appears to reside nations where there is a technologically savvy youth with spare income; those happen to mostly be Western Europe and North America.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

there are plenty of black/asian guys at my club....but they are all in my guard models!(oh god, me so funny!)
in terms of fluff/modeling, its up to the player to include other races, out of every 10 guard i paint, normaly 2 black, 2 asian, 2 onyx black(salamander home world) and 4 white. trust me, it helps to make a very diverse looking army.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> That's almost like asking if Ballet is female dominated.


Or if the bear shits in the woods


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I will say yes also, the GW local to me is dominted by white males, along with all the hormones that come 'prepackaged' with that. Last time i went, some time ago, there was one female player, Necrons, the rest were 16 - 20-ish white males. In my gaming group however, consisting of eight players, half of us are female.
Statistical anomaly anyone 

2 of the guys, i introduced to 40k.

SGMAlice


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

i have honestly only seen one girl play, i know three who know the fluff because of their brothers


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> I will say yes also, the GW local to me is dominted by white males, along with all the hormones that come 'prepackaged' with that. Last time i went, some time ago, there was one female player, Necrons, the rest were 16 - 20-ish white males. In my gaming group however, consisting of eight players, half of us are female.
> Statistical anomaly anyone
> 
> 2 of the guys, i introduced to 40k.
> ...


That's a babe fest by GW standards.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Pssyche said:


> "...Although I did play a stripper in a tournament once..."
> 
> STRIP 40K? BRILLIANT!
> 
> How did it work out? An item of clothing per kill point?


_She_ was a stripper, not me. lol

Although the way the game went I would have been fully clothed at the end anyway! 

She had worked the night before (until 3AM) and was a real bitch, unfortunately. I wasn't in my store and I think she was used to a certain amount of latitude from the regular guys because they could see her boobs later. We got off on the wrong foot early in the day (I tried to help her and she got pissy) so I just let her have it when it came time for us to play.:grin:


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

I have one girl I've seen actively play at the store I go to, she plays Dark Eldar.


----------



## DK1 (Nov 16, 2011)

To the thread, my wife plays sob...also I have a black friend who plays black temp, irony.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

DK1 said:


> To the thread, my wife plays sob...also I have a black friend who plays black temp, irony.


is he a militant black guy?
if i said i play white scars would he bite my head off?

teehee, im just messin.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

All races seem to fall into stereotypes in some way, most likely due to inherited culture. Even in the local chip shop, run by an asian family the older members are very thankful of business and even nod there head (Like a mini-bow) when you make a purchase. They're some of my favourite people  On the subject of girls... I've seen a few girls in GW (Literally, like.. 4... Over the 5 years or so I've been going). One of them was actually really attractive, and was going up against he boyfriend because he was teaching her how to play. At the time, she'd actually played more games of fantasy than me  I got to help her out, though I wasn't much use... Partly due to lack of experience... Partly due to the fact she was High Elves and I dislike High Elves... Fuckin' high elves... 

The club I run in school consists of four 6th formers (male) and 6-10 KS3 boys. Albeit, it's a traditionally all-male school. No girl has enrolled in the school since the school opened aside from in 6th form. Race wise.. Again, I live in the South wales valleys and very few non-white people live here, though I do have a half-egyptian friend who has an IG army. He's going off the game though, because he finds it boring a lot of the time. Lots of people of African descent are normally into less-intellectual and imaginative games and more hands-on fast sort of games where you get big adrenaline rushes. This is most likely due to general racial stereotypes where parents may be less intellectual (Likely from discrimination at a younger age, or having migrated into the country) and as a result, their children will be less interested in this sort of this. This isn't to say that black people aren't as clever as white people, they just haven't had the same opportunities as us. I imagine in a few generations, this will phase out of community as discrimination becomes less and less. I intend no insult to anybody through this, so please don't take offense.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Think it depends on where you are. In Asia, I was normally the only white person playing. In Canada (boondocks), I am one amongst many.

As for women, I think this might be like video games. Back in the day, almost no women played them and now more do. As it increases in popularity, there may be a demographic shift as well.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I would also like to add that a lot of wierdos play 40k, which will keep women from getting into the hobby in some cases.


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

I would say yes, because it's a pretty nerdy game. I mean come on  and white males are often the vast majority of nerds.

also, in my local GW, there's like 1 foreign person there, the other 25 people or so i've seen, all white males.


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

In my group:

White: 3x

Asian: 2x


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, one asian guy plays in our group, the rest of us are while males. I have seen 3 women play 40k in my life, and i do think that the fat, smelly beardy freaks in stomper boots that seem to congregate in GWs are a major deterrant for any women who would be interested in playing the game.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Heresys trolling is emperorguard dominated


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

other than for the obvious trolling, who cares? The horse is dead, stop hitting it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Eleven said:


> I would also like to add that a lot of wierdos play 40k, which will keep women from getting into the hobby in some cases.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:very true, no way would the vast majority of the world population put up with some of the individuals we suffer in wargaming circles


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Think I've never seen a single woman / girl / female play 40k at all since I started playing, and that was back in 1989 IIRC.
I've seen quite a few playing and enjoying WHFB though, and in addition to that, some of the best miniature painters I've met in the past were girls as well.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Eleven said:


> I would also like to add that a lot of wierdos play 40k, which will keep women from getting into the hobby in some cases.


This is exactly what my wife calls people who play GW games (inlcuding myself). 

I have played against a few women over time but no more than say half a dozen. And maybe the same number of black people, although this is not something that tends to stick in my mind. I generally dont think 'Oh my god, He's black!' but I may think 'Oh my god, boobies!' if I am playing a woman. In fact I am more likly to be looking at thier mini's than anything else.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I know about three girls who take the hobby as seriously as any boy or man, and another four or five who are familiar with it and will paint or build the odd kit if the desire strikes them. As well as this, I know plenty of non whites who play. 

But that said, social stigma is not really prevalent in my area, so nobody really thinks much of it. :dunno:


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Rems, well technically black and ***** mean the same thing... but it's better to say black. Best of all is person of colour, but no one would mind black.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

humakt said:


> I have played against a few women over time but no more than say half a dozen. And maybe the same number of black people, although this is not something that tends to stick in my mind.


I've played against a few women, well, once against a woman and once with one in an apocalypse game.

I have never however seen a black person playing 40k, though I did meet a black fellow that played emperor's fists, but he was playing mtg when I was talking to him.

I know plenty of asians who play, and they are all tyranids. Has anyone else noticed a propensity for asians to play as nids?


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

I originally wanted to play Sisters of Battle, then I learned that their expensive.... 

So I moved to Necrons... Only to learn someone else is already playing as Crons...

So I headed towards Nids.... Then I learned finally about Tau.

But yeah, most azns prefer:

Swarming

or

Small yet elite

Or so my experiences tell me.


----------



## rtthg6 (Nov 27, 2011)

im an asian and i play sm


----------



## LoboDemon (Oct 25, 2011)

I would say yes. Although I am mixed race, my girlfriend plays Eldar and her best friend now plays SoB.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Someone mentioned irony, I knew a dwarf that well played dwarves, At my gaming scene Ive seen many a variety of types of people, but then again I live in a very military dominant area.

Now Ive actually taught my wife to play and in our second game on after she has been wiping the floor with my ass, she still refuses to play in a tourny, even though she seems to have this natural knack for the game...


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Is the Pope Catholic?


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY NOT!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Depends.

I live in Hawaii, in my circle, we're a mix of Japanese (7), Filipino (2), and Portuguese (1).

And for the all Asians play 'nids--we play: 
Japanese: Chaos Demons; Tyranids/IG; Eldar/Tau/Necrons; Orks/Chaos Demons; Ultramarines/IG; IG; Necrons
Filipino: Salamanders/Orks; all 14 armies (seriously, though he has more--for example, for the SM, he has DA, White Scars, and Ultramarines)
Portuguese: Orks.

And I got another friend (Chinese) interested in Tyranids.

The only white guys I see are at the shops, and at Games Day.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Does an Ork fight in the woods?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Lwt look at the reasons why its white mail dominated.

-Invented in Britain with the primary faction being a race of genetically modified space warriors who are themselves exclusively male, and primarily Caucasian.
-The entire 40k universe is seemingly rules by unfeeling genocidal Caucasian males (White eldar, imperial generals ect, with only 3- armies featuring any females as common models range. (One of which is a horribly crappy army of now seemingly retarded and suicidal space nuns).
- It very expensive, and primarily publicized and sold in countries with a high Caucasian population.
- The imperium is a race of space nazi/romans.
- Xenophobia, intolerance, and ideas of racial superiority are common in almost every army.

My question is whether or not the dominance of white Caucasian males is at all surprising in 40k.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes it is. 

The Studio itself is also White Male Dominated.

Virtually every store out there is White Male Dominated (I was the freak White Female).

is this deliberate on the part of GW? Absolutely not. It just happens to be true that White Males enjoy playing Warhammer. It is not specifically aimed at them, it just happens to be something that appeals. It's been the same for the 20 odd years I've played, and I doubt it will change any time soon.

There are a number of other similar hobbies that seem to appeal to White Males. LRPing is one too. In my 10 years of LRPing I've met maybe 2 black guys, and 3 of an oriental nature, two of whom were female. Not in any way deliberate, they just don't seem to want to play.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Lwt look at the reasons why its white mail dominated.
> 
> -Invented in Britain with the primary faction being a race of genetically modified space warriors who are themselves exclusively male, and primarily Caucasian.
> -The entire 40k universe is seemingly rules by unfeeling genocidal Caucasian males (White eldar, imperial generals ect, with only 3- armies featuring any females as common models range. (One of which is a horribly crappy army of now seemingly retarded and suicidal space nuns).


Speaking as one who knows, there are very good reasons that the majority of the Marines (and in fact IG, Eldar, etc) are 'white', other than the obvious Gene-seed arguement. If you were to do, say Ultramarines, and mixed-race them, throwing in a black- or oriental- skinned one in here and there, then you instantly enter into the world of Enforced Political Correctness Bollocks. 

You then have to ensure there is more than just the "token black guy" or it will cause offense. You have to ensure an equal balance of colours and ethnicities or it causes offense. Then you have to ensure ALL are represented, or it will cause offense... 

So much simpler (and less likely to cause offense) to just say "No, they're all going to be white". The exceptions are things like Salamanders, where they are ALL Black, and not even traditional Black - they went with proper BLACK (and it looks terrible in my opinion. Better when they were traditional Black-skinned). 

Also, on the comments about females. In virtually all historical armies, and indeed many modern ones too, 75% (if not more) of *frontline* troops are male. There are many, many reasons behind this, but regardless of reason it's true. And in 40K, you really don't get to see the behind-the-lines troops, where there may in fact be more females. 

More girl lines were added to give a bit more flavour, more modelling possibilities (particularly, lets face it, for the teenage boy age group) and in a token effort to attract more female gamers. There have always been _some_ female models: Sisters, Banshees, Daemonettes and later Wyches to name a few, but the minimal inclusion of females is an entirely legitimate one.

Oh, and on a personal note: I think the Sisters current list is the best we've had yet. Two of the best HQ choices out there, for a start... :wink: Try playing it for a bit, and you may be pleasantly surprised like I was.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

We gamers, of the Female species, are few and far between, especially those of us who have been at it for years.
I am not certain GW even gave a tiny rats ass about race/gender/whatever when this game was conceived. Its multitudes of species, worlds, colours and other strangenesses, as is want in a Science Fiction context, negate the need to be specific, fiction is fiction and back then there was none of the political correctness that is so prevalent today.

SGMAlice


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> We gamers, of the Female species, are few and far between, especially those of us who have been at it for years.
> I am not certain GW even gave a tiny rats ass about race/gender/whatever when this game was conceived. Its multitudes of species, worlds, colours and other strangenesses, as is want in a Science Fiction context, negate the need to be specific, fiction is fiction and back then there was none of the political correctness that is so prevalent today.
> 
> SGMAlice


Good point after all it was originally made by a bunch of white male nerds so according to serf serving unconscious biases they would most likely envision a universe full of white British-esc males. Just look at the majority of sci-fi writers and you will see that most often the universe they construct is a direct reflection of their own experience and limited perspective.

Mind you we may be over thinking this matter and it may well just be that its more socially acceptable (Thanks to geek culture) for white males to play table top games. So peer pressure and internal expectations about our own identity may make a inherent barrier to females or different races in the table top hobby.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> - The imperium is a race of space...romans.


The Roman Empire (and in particular the army) was actually quite ethnically diverse at times as citizenship was open equally to everyone living within the borders.



LukeValantine said:


> - Xenophobia, intolerance, and ideas of racial superiority are common in almost every army.


The ideas are those of human manifest destiny rather than Caucasian manifest destiny so I do not think that would consciously affect playability by non-Caucasians. As to an unconscious bias, both history and my experiences would indicate that feelings of racial superiority are common to many cultures and groups.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The ideas are those of human manifest destiny rather than Caucasian manifest destiny so I do not think that would consciously affect playability by non-Caucasians. As to an unconscious bias, both history and my experiences would indicate that feelings of racial superiority are common to many cultures and groups.


I was talking more in a general sense as anyone that has suffered any type of serious racial discrimination would be slightly turned of by a game that has a driving narrative of racial intolerance on all sides, but the tau.

Eldar kill humans because to them they are vermin.

The imperium kills mutants even loyal ones because they are tainted, inferior and dangerous.

Necrons purge entire universes because they view the races that inhabit them as vermin squatting on their territory.

You don't have to blatantly show a certain race being discriminated against to offend people that at one time or another have suffered racism.

Not to mention regardless of the extended fiction almost everyone you see represented in the game or box art is white. Is this reflective of the fiction, not overly, but to a outsider it would seem highly racially insular.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

If you're discussing the lack of black people in the 40k universe that could be explained by the fact that hardly anyone is ever exposed to sunlight since they are inside ships, on worlds blanketed by smoke or in fully enclosed armor 24/7.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Samules said:


> If you're discussing the lack of black people in the 40k universe that could be explained by the fact that hardly anyone is ever exposed to sunlight since they are inside ships, on worlds blanketed by smoke or in fully enclosed armor 24/7.


Actually no one is discussing the absence of black people per say, just that the overall image of 40k seen by the public is white (White facial features, skin tone, ascents.) which when coupled with the tone of the universe could put a few people off before they learn anything about the 40 universe.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> I was talking more in a general sense as anyone that has suffered any type of serious racial discrimination would be slightly turned of by a game that has a driving narrative of racial intolerance on all sides


I see what you were intending and it is a valid point.

However, as racial discrimination would not occur to natives, it would only explain why minorities did not play it, not why it was not popular in certain countries; that I think is economic rather than directly racial.



LukeValantine said:


> Not to mention regardless of the extended fiction almost everyone you see represented in the game or box art is white. Is this reflective of the fiction, not overly, but to a outsider it would seem highly racially insular.


I certainly agree that there is a perceptual bias.

Having seen the media furore in some sectors about changing adverts for different markets (for instance having the same advert with more of a particular ethnic group based on the demographic of the target areas) I am not certain how easy it would be to reveal the actual diversity without getting mired in accusations of tokenism.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I see what you were intending and it is a valid point.
> 
> However, as racial discrimination would not occur to natives, it would only explain why minorities did not play it, not why it was not popular in certain countries; that I think is economic rather than directly racial.


You mean the idea that correlation does not make causation? Crazy talk. Especially here.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

In my experience it is very much white male dominated, but I live in a country where racially-motivated attacks on immigrants are not entirely unusual...

I've met 3 or 4 girls interested, and a Mexican male, and I know a few Asian males (who play Tau, GKs, SMs) but nothing more diverse than that I can think of.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

In actually gaming terms the 40k universe makes no difference between humans of different racial backgrounds. 

If the Imperium turned up on a planet full of black people, asian people, Indian people etc they would simply say "Welcome aboard! Now kneel down and worship your new God Emperor or we will kill you!".

In gaming terms I would guess that Warhammer is still most popular in Western European and North American countries, and the last time I checked those were clocking in at 80-90% Caucasian country cumulatively.

So the fact you don't see many people of colour has to do with the fact that it just isn't popular in other countries that have larger non-white populations.

Plus even in the UK where there are a couple of million people of non-white racial origin, alot of them are 'relatively' poor top the point were their families would think that spending £20+ on a box on ten plastic men was stupid.

At least that's how I would imagine it.



As a side note, I know the OP was not intending to be offensive, but really ... who cares about this stuff?

So what if only white males play 40k?

Should we stop? Should we have more things for girls? More things for other races? What about the disabled and the elderly are they included?

Honestly lets all enjoy the game, and if black people, asian people, etc want to play, great. If its only 'nerdy' young white guys, lets live with that as well.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know. there's 2 or 3 girls at our club and the local GW is run by a woman but I suppose in general yes it's mostly white males, I'm sure other ethnicities have there fair share of socially inept people who need validation through toy soldiers so I doubt were alone.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

humakt said:


> I have played against a few women





Eleven said:


> I've played against a few women,





LoboDemon said:


> my girlfriend plays Eldar and her best friend now plays SoB.





SGMAlice said:


> We gamers, of the Female species,





TheKingElessar said:


> I've met 3 or 4 girls interested,



I don't like all this mention of women playing 40k. With their breastouses and their femininisms they will turn the grim darkness of the future into some sort of effeminate type thingamajig.

There is a reason that Space Marines don't reproduce, or even particularly associate with women. Its because they are real men!!!

Only real men could stand around in the nude covered in ritualised oils and slap each other on the back for a good long hard job done. You think that would go on with women around? I think not!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

D-A-C said:


> I don't like all this mention of women playing 40k. With their breastouses and their femininisms they will turn the grim darkness of the future into some sort of effeminate type thingamajig.


We're not all girly girls you know. I can totally take you in a game of 40k.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

She could you know.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Where i play there a shed load of Asians playing probably 40% and guess what they paint their models as white anglo-saxons.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

He's right you know.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> We're not all girly girls you know. I can totally take you in a game of 40k.


Katie, I have no doubt whatsoever that not only could you 'take me' in a game of 40k, but that you could actually 'send me crying home to my mama like a little schoolgirl' in a game of 40k.





TheKingElessar said:


> She could you know.





mcmuffin said:


> He's right you know.


Thanks for the support guys. Nice to see where your loyalties lie. :friends:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

My loyalties lie with the truth :security:












wow, i should be a writer or something coming up with a line like that


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Hahaha - very true. Anyway, KD and I go waaaay back, to when she was my favourite Mod (but don't tell her, it'll go to her head!)


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Rems said:


> ...(as an aside is 'black' or ***** the correct terminology?)


In America you had probably better use the term Black, as any form of the 'N' Word is a racial slur.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, I thought the whole Luis Suarez thing demonstrated that was the case basically ANYWHERE in the Western world.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> Where i play there a shed load of Asians playing probably 40% and guess what they paint their models as white anglo-saxons.


LOL! same here except its a 75% Asian player base with all ultramarines...


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

Azkaellon said:


> LOL! same here except its a 75% Asian player base with all ultramarines...


lol...lol


----------



## zacktheRipper (Jan 23, 2012)

WELLLL....lol, I really can't say due to the individual circumstances. My local gaming store has a very nice woman who works in it. 

I actually have a very attractive lady friend of mine [being goth rules sometimes ] who loves 40k, but is too afraid to start it because the one time she went into GW the guy working there wouldn't leave her alone XD.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> We're not all girly girls you know. I can totally take you in a game of 40k.


You could probably take most of the posters here in an arm wrestle as well, tbh.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh cool I got here just in time for the nerd rush


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

i see asians a bit................ha lol this one time some chick (quite attractive) asked some guy with extreme acne if he recommended 40k or fantasy to start with, and he went red as a tomato and walked out the door (weird much)


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I think it varies on your location. Where I live (NW end of USA), it's about 95% White younger males (< 40), but I was just over in Philadelphia for work a few weeks ago, and popped in to the GW store to get some supplies and there it was actually 45% older white guys (40+) and then then 45% black guys (All Ages), and then the rest were young white guys.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Is there water at the bottom of the ocean?


----------

